# Good Book on Breeding Paphiopedilum??



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd like to up my understanding. 

For example, bellatulum is listed first in making Woessner Bellarmi, but other similar crosses like Kevin Porter, Ma Belle, Vanda M. Pearman, parvi parents are listed first. Why are certain plants used more as pod parent vs pollen parent? 
I assume mostly these things are results of countless trials and errors.


----------

